# World's Greatest Jumping Dog...



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

World's Greatest Canine Jumper - Micky the German Shepherd was claimed to be the world's greatest canine jumper back in 1930:





#!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

That's pretty amazing!


----------

